# radkurier



## wishkah (30. Juni 2003)

hat hier schon mal jemand als fahrradkurier in der umgebung wiesbaden/mainz gearbeitet?? 
oder tut dies immer noch? bin am überlegen, ob ichs ein bisschen als nebenjob machen soll. 
was kann man denn so verdienen? was sind eure erfahrungen? lohnts sich radkurier als 'normalen' 
job zu machen oder is man dann nur noch den ganzen tag im sattel, bevor man bisschen was in der tasche hat?
der öde büroaltag geht mir nämlich manchmal gewaltig aufn sack


----------



## boondox (30. Juni 2003)

also ich denke das lohnt sich nur wenn man das den ganzen tag macht ! weil das stress pur ist !ich kenn das zwar nicht hier in der umgebung aber ich hatte mal einem freund ausgeholfen der das gemacht hat ! 4 tage lang un un ich bin am tag min 100 km gefahren und das nur in HH city !! 

gibts hier sowas ?? würd mich auch mal interessieren ! un was man für bekommt !! 

MFG Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wishkah (30. Juni 2003)

zwar schon ziemlich lange her, daß ichs das letzte mal gemacht habe, aber auch hier in wiesbaden kannst du als radkurier arbeiten. ich wollts halt erst mal bisschen nebenbei machen... so als abwechslung zum büro hocken. weiß halt auch nich mehr wie viel man verdienen kann und verdien hier im büro nich grad schlecht. große finanzielle einbußen will ich auch nich unbedingt in kauf nehmen... irgendwo muß das geld ja herkommen! in wiesbaden kannst du z.B. bei 

http://www.dieqriere.com/
http://www.freeway-kurierservice.de/
http://www.uk-wiesbaden.com/

als fahrradkurier arbeiten (erwarte aber keine großen antworten wenn du denen mailst).


----------



## boondox (30. Juni 2003)

nee nee wollte denen ja eigentlich net mailen !  mich hats nur mal interessiert ! 
aber warum sollte man von denen nich ne antwort bekommen ? 

hab im moment ehh keine zeit für sowas da ich meistens bis 7 oder 8 im büro hock :/


----------



## wishkah (30. Juni 2003)

aach frag mich nich... vielleicht haben die einfach zu viel zu tun oder fanden mich nich attrativ genug  ?!


----------



## boondox (30. Juni 2003)

he he auch net schlecht naja wo dran es wohl ligen mag !! 

aber falls wer ja irgendwo als kurier schafft kann sich ja ma melder für mehr info´s  

mfg Thorsten


----------



## hoss (10. Juli 2003)

so mädels!

hier gibts antwort auf all eure fragen:

hab bei mehreren kurierdiensten gearbeitet, unter anderem auch bei freeway in mz. war ne schöne zeit, hat spaß gemacht. kostet zwar im winter (v.a. bei regen oder schnee) etwas überwindung um 7 aufs rad zu steigen, aber wenn man mal rollt ist alles gut.
prinzipiell gab's oder gibt's bei freeway (fahre ja jetzt nicht mehr) 2 schichten am tag, von 0700 bis 1300 und 1300 bis 1900 . du mußt mindestens 3 schichten pro woche fahren. wenn genug leute da sind, gehn auch 2. aber drunter lohnt sich eh nicht.

man wird mit 50% am netto umsatz beteiligt, je mehr du fährst, desto mehr verdienst du. auftragslage war immer ganz gut, es gab nie wirklich leerlauf. am anfang verdient man natürlich auf grund mangelnder ortskenntnis weniger, allerdings kam ich auch zu der zeit nie unter 16 dm/h (war vor euro zeiten). an guten tagen waren es immer über 20 tacken pro stunde. rekord waren 28 mack bei mir.  

tja, mach's einfach! georg ist sehr nett, ruf ihn mal an. du hast eh ein-zwei probetage, wenns dir nicht gefällt läßt du es eben. und wenn es dein ding ist, dann bist du willkommen. 
 

hoffe geholfen zu haben
hoss
 

...übrigens: sehr zu empfehlen ist die kurier-wm!


----------



## galli (10. Juli 2003)

Hoi!

Wo ich den Namen Georg lese...

Bin auch mal für ihn gefahren, aber eigentlich nur Spasseshalber für 2-3 Wochen oder so und das ist auch schon einige Jahre her - damals hieß es noch "Mainzer Radler" oder so und Georg saß in einem Keller neben dem "alten" Cycle Planet (das waren noch Zeiten... )

Hat aber schon ziemlich Spaß gemacht, damals war das Ganze noch recht neu in Mainz, daher waren auch nur sehr wenige Fahrer unterwegs.
Hab auch nicht viel verdient, aber es war eine interessante Erfahrung und ein gutes (und hartes) training 

Heute sehe ich relativ oft einige Kuriere durch die Stadt radeln, wobei ich meistens den EIndruck habe, daß die es ziemlich gemütlich angehen lassen, aber das kann natürlich auch täuschen 

seeya
galli


----------



## wishkah (14. Juli 2003)

aaaah danke... hab schon gedacht, hier gibts keinen, der mal als fahrradkurier gearbeitet hat... sind doch schon mal paar infos. falls mir der bürojob absolut keinen spaß mehr machen sollte


----------



## Betz (25. Januar 2006)

ist es eigentlich schwer einen Job als Radkurier zu bekommen?


Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es da sehr viel mehr Bewerber als Stellen gibt.


----------



## ArmerStudent (25. Januar 2006)

@wishkah:  Hier ist noch jemand, der schon mal für ne kurze Zeit als Kurier gearbeitet hat. Ich stand kurz in den Diensten der UK Wiesbaden.
Lass bloss die Finger von diesem Scheiss-Verein. Die haben mich von vorn bis hinten abgezockt. Ich bin eine Woche für die gefahren, ursprünglich sollten es zwei Probetage sein. Nach einer Woche fand ich, es läuft relativ gut, ich kannte die Strecken, bin ordentlich mitgekommen und alles schien darauf hinaus zu laufen, dass ich den Job haben könnte. Samstags kam dann der Anruf, dass ich den Job leider nicht bekommen könnte, weil es nicht so gut gelaufen sei. Hallo ? Ich hatte gute Arbeit geleistet, wegen mir ist kein Auftrag flöten gegangen oder sonstwas passiert. Die Härte war dann jedoch noch, dass ich die gesamte Woche unentgeltlich gefahren bin, wie ich (und das ist z.T. auch meine Schuld) nicht vorher abgeklärt hatte, wie die Modalitäten aussehen. Tja, Geld war dann keins. Nebenbei ist noch meine Magura bei der Abfahrt vom Sonnenberg abge****t.

Der Verein ist echt das letzte. Ich versteh ja, dass viele Kurierteams darauf achten, dass die Fahrer zu erkennen sind und deshalb die Leudz in Trikots unterwegs sind. Aber warum darf ich keinen gelben Helm tragen ? Die UKW-Farben sind orange. Ich bring meinen Helm mit und mir wird direkt nach Ankunft ein orange-farbener auf die Rübe gesetzt. 
Warum darf ich keine Regenhose anziehen, wenn es regnet ? 

Ich kann Dir aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung nur raten, die Finger von denen zu lassen. Es gibt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit viele andere Kuriere, die nicht so abge****t sind. 

Viele Grüße, Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damenrad (10. Juni 2008)

Freeway sucht derzeit wieder Fahrradkuriere im Raum Mainz, Wiesbaden! 
****
Anzeigentext:



> *Wir bieten selbständigen Fahrern faire Vermittlungsbedingungen, regelmäßige Auslastung und geringe Grundkosten.
> Voraussetzungen: Bereitschaft zur kundenorientierten Dienstleistung, Fitness, Ortskenntnisse und ein zuverlässiges Gefährt. Gewerbeschein für Kleintransporte und Steuernummer erforderlich!
> 
> Weitere Infos unter [email protected] *


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2008)

Der Thread ist von 2003 - aber trotzdem sehr aufmerksam


----------

